# nmap Xmas scan- who's spying on me?



## slickoe (Dec 27, 2003)

In the middle of doing the usual on the net my norton firewall warned me of a blocked intrusion atempt- the nmap Xmas scan. I googled it, but most of the jargon was way over my head- all I gleaned was that someone was scannig my pc for open ports, and this may have been a prelude for a deeper attack. Can anyone assist me? I run the free zonealarm firewall also, scan regularly with both spybot and lavasoft adaware, and hijackthis shows no new entries. Thank you in advance. (BTW, I hope this isn't a rule violation, but I was running limewire at the time.)


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

Don't worry about it.

A substantial quantity of the traffic on the net these days is bad guys scanning systems looking for a way in. So long as your firewall stopped the attack, fuggidabotit. Turn off the alerts from the firewall; they'll drive you nuts and for no good reason. 

For the firewall makers, it is good advertising; the software is saying; "LOOK AT ME!! LOOK AT ME!! I'M DOING MY JOB!!!" But for you it is better if the software does its job quietly.


----------



## imidiot (Dec 2, 2005)

slickoe said:


> (BTW, I hope this isn't a rule violation, but I was running limewire at the time.)


but the above has something to do with it....i bet.


----------



## slickoe (Dec 27, 2003)

jiml8 said:


> Don't worry about it.
> 
> A substantial quantity of the traffic on the net these days is bad guys scanning systems looking for a way in. So long as your firewall stopped the attack, fuggidabotit. Turn off the alerts from the firewall; they'll drive you nuts and for no good reason.
> 
> For the firewall makers, it is good advertising; the software is saying; "LOOK AT ME!! LOOK AT ME!! I'M DOING MY JOB!!!" But for you it is better if the software does its job quietly.


TYVM, Jim & Homer.


----------

